# New 5 Series Test Drive!



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I received a post card in the mail today announcing the following...

--------------------
Tune in to "Test Drive" on the SPEED Channel to watch the new 5 Series in action!

Over 6,000 driving enthusiasts entered the contest, "Why I want to be "The Ultimate Driver". From 25 semifinalists, three lucky finalists were chosen. Tune in on Friday, September 12th, 10:30pm EDT, when the SPEED Channel takes you to Germany's famed Nurburgring. Join host Tommy Kendall, racing legend Hans Stuck and the "Ultimate Drivers" as the new 5 Series is pushed to its limits on this challenging racetrack.
--------------------

Woo Hoo! :clap:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

sweet


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> I received a post card in the mail today announcing the following...
> 
> --------------------
> Tune in to "Test Drive" on the SPEED Channel to watch the new 5 Series in action!
> ...


I got the same thing today, didn't know what it was for, threw it away.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> I got the same thing today, didn't know what it was for, threw it away.


Screw that-- I'm waiting for the real thing so I can go take it for a test drive of my very own!

They've been put in to dealer availability and are currently still at the VPC, but it's only a matter of days now. Dealers are getting a Mystic Blue with sport, and a Silver Grey without sport, both are 530i models.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> I got the same thing today, didn't know what it was for, threw it away.




Why would someone throw mail away from BMW without reading it?



:angel:


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess they'll like it.

Maybe it's just me, but I don't think I've ever seen them not like a car on test drive. Maybe that has something to do with the stupid amounts of money they ask for to do those shows....


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Actually, the driver's are three winning BMWCCA members. Not that they didn't like them...

Actually, one of the drivers is a local chapter member.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Why would someone throw mail away from BMW without reading it?
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:


I skimmed over it, I thought it was just to watch a show, I didn't think I was entered in anythin :dunno:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Another one of the 3 finalists is from Charlotte. I thought his 'poem' was kinda lame. He kept referring to the 'Ring' as the 'Gring'. :tsk:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> Another one of the 3 finalists is from Charlotte. I thought his 'poem' was kinda lame. He kept referring to the 'Ring' as the 'Gring'. :tsk:


Where did you read that? I'd be interested in seeing what the winning contestants wrote...


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Where did you read that? I'd be interested in seeing what the winning contestants wrote...


I heard it in a morning sales meeting awhile back when the winners were announced. :eeps:


----------



## binaryfarms (Feb 2, 2003)

Did anyone see this last night? They seemed to really like the car, which wasn't hard to predict, considering most were either on the BMW payroll or were on a trip to Germany courtesy of BMW. Still, it seems pretty impressive, very curious about active steering. 

Highlight of the show was Hans Stuck giving 2 of the winners a ride around the ring. The front seat passenger's hair said it all about the g-forces, looked like a blast. He caps it off with a tire-smoking 180 handbrake turn, ala Top Gear. Maybe the american shows will start to push the cars more, or at least be more entertaining like TopGear. I'd love to see more "true" reviews of cars on these shows, they always seem loathe to say anything bad about a car.

Styling wise, I have to say it isn't quite as bad in motion, especially when it's 100+ blur. Some angles are very nice, but front and rear 3/4's are both terrible, it's the headlights and tailights that are :thumbdwn: for me. Interesting that all the cars they showed were in silver, which does a pretty good job of masking the headlight wings.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Looks like Speed channel is running this again on Sept. 16, 21, and 22. I just set up my Tivo to catch it, at least from the guide it looks like the same show. All the guide data says is "BMW." Hope that's the show.


----------

